# Removing inside door trim on a 2004 Nissan Maxima J31 series



## cappa49 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi - can anyone guide me on how I can remove the inside door trim on the front passenger door of a 2004 J31 series Nissan Maxima? 
Are there any instructions anywhere, preferably with pictures, that can help me?


----------



## Badnooze (Apr 2, 2011)

*Door panel trim removal*

I just pulled mine off today on my 05 Max.
Take a small screwdriver and pry the tab under the inside door handle, there is a screw under it - remove it. 
Then pry out the power window block from the door and lift out, unplug, there is a socket/philips head on a bracket, - remove.
Last, pry the stainless looking trim in the center of the door from the rear. You will see the other socket/phillips head on the bracket, - remove.
Just pull the panel out to get all the push in trim connectors out, and lift the panel up.

I pulled this to replace a buzzy door speaker. Found the speaker to be in a plastic housing with three holes. Not sure if there are any aftermarket speakers that will go in here.... Does anybody have any ideas on this ?


----------

